# Interfase para PC



## andresssdj (Mar 15, 2007)

Hola quiero hacer lo siguiente:
Crear una interfase de una secuenciadora de luces que se controle por la pc .
y crear otra interfase para encender y apagar luces por la pc, es para efectos de iluminacion de dj, que supongamos, de la pc pueda programar que cada luz este encendida 15 min y este 5 apagada y se vuelva a encender neuvamente, alguien tiene información del tema, y el software a utilizar?
saludos


----------



## JV (Mar 22, 2007)

La solucion mas simple es usar el puerto paralelo, en pablin vas a encontrar información al respecto:

www.pablin.com.ar

Saludos..


----------

